# Celestial Pearl Danio and Shrimp



## gmoses (Sep 22, 2012)

So i recently saw these very cool looking fish in a planted tank and i found a source that seems to reasonable. I am out of tank space but i was thinking about putting these guys in a 20 gallon tank with a colony of shrimp but will they eat the babies? If not i can put them in a 55 but the temp is lower in that tank because it has my red cstal and i definitely would be concerned about those getting eaten...


----------



## Bercey (Jun 6, 2012)

They sure do eat the babies. I have some with my RCS and sometimes I just sit there and watch them get all predatory. 

That being said, if your colony is solid, your shrimp would probably reproduce faster than they can be eaten; something I don't mind.


----------



## acitydweller (Dec 28, 2011)

any fish will eat anything that fits in their mouth... all except otos.

if you have a densely planted tank and a high rebirth rate, then there should not be any problems. I have them together with fire reds and they dont harass the adults. i just dont see very many babies as compared to the other tanks...


----------



## AVN (Oct 3, 2012)

I used to keep Tetras with Shrimp, it worked fine until I realized that I'd get more shrimp if I isolated the berried ones.

But yeah, as stated before, most fish will eat what fits in their mouths. It doesn't help that shrimplets are so tasty...


----------



## Fdsh5 (Jan 3, 2012)

I kept celestial pearl danios with my yellow shrimp for about 6 months. They never wiped out my colony but the numbers sure didn't go up by much while they were in there. I only got rid of them because a friend wanted to trade me for some other fish. Otherwise they would still be in the shrimp tank. I have seen them pick off babies but not constantly. Go for it with the cherries. They reproduce faster than yellows so it should be all good


----------

